# A Band of Anglers Lures-Hyperlastics to Pencil Poppers!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome Look at Patrick Sevilles NEW Fishing Lure Line-up For 2020!

Today is Super Bowl Sunday! I pick the Chiefs over the 49'ers. So i made this video as the game started. I got a box of all the Band of Angler lures to try. I've studied the 2019 iCast Power Point info last year so i already knew the lures. I was kinda surprised to see no reviews on YouTube on them except by Patrick Sebile, the inventor at the tackle shows (where i was last week helping tackle shop owners).

So i'm going to try these lures to see for myself how they perform. Some of the Hyperlastics were meant for targeting fresh water species but will try them out on salt water fish. I'm going to be spreading myself very thin these next few months as i have material to field test & i just started writing for a fishing magazine.


----------

